# Did you get a memento when you retired?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I was able to retire in my early 40s thanks to 20 years of investing and a lucrative premerger contract buyout and company pension leaving me adequately provided for.

Being one of the younger guys on our crew I was offered the option of joining the new company but I felt that I was losing my "home" and asked my boss and the older guys who had helped me to learn and invest for my career.

My boss told me that of course I felt like I was losing my home because he hired me as a wet ear pup out of school and he and the other old dogs had specially trained me for our environment after they were certain I was a lifer mindset in for the long haul instead of a job hopper, which with the merger was gone.

He also told me that even in my early 40s I would be hard to keep up with the competition at the new company and I would have no seniority and told me I could live off my investments and company pension and go into business for myself easier , so I joined him and the old dogs on the crew in walking away from our sector.

When we were retirement dinner mustered out by those who were joining the new company, he and some of the other old dogs gave me a 14 karat gold Mickey Mouse engineer watch (to symbolize my being the kid on his crew ) engraved on the inside cover with "To the wet ear pup from the old dogs. Thanks for your time in our pack."

Now I am as old as they were when they gave me that retirement memento and carry it every day as I do my semi retired horse tradings and manage my investments.

So what retirement mementos do you treasure?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

When I retired from the city after 16 years, My crew gave me an 1896 Elgin watch, chain and matching diamond sunburst fob. 

When I retired the second time, after 2 years as Public Works Director in this little town, the mayor and city council gave me a 1 oz. pure silver commemorative coin-1891 to 1991....James


----------



## ClubMike (Nov 18, 2004)

I got just showed the door.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

My 40 caliber glock handgun and badge


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup, mine was a .40 sig and a badge. We had just purchased new duty guns and this only had 100 rounds through it.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I got an engraved clock from my employer and a Nook from my wonderful coworkers. The clock is quite nice, but not my style...if it hadn't been engraved I would have regifted it a hot minute after I retired. I still have my Nook. And my clock.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

When and *IF* I can retire .... my momento will probably be a swift kick in the grits with a frozen boot .........

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I just got a Paper Thanking me for all my years service.

rockpile


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

My employer provided me with a nice battery operated mantle clock.
My coworkers gave me an engraved Leatherman multi-tool, the Surge model. It is very large and heavy and I have it in my camping box. It has been useful several times each camping trip.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

After 36 years of service with the railroad, my husband got a gold watch. He had to take early retirement due to a back injury and pancreatitis. He gave the watch to his Dad, but got it back after his Dad died. It is in a box. He doesn't wear gold. His body chemistry eats metal.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

When my ex retired from US West he got a gift of some sort and a diamond tie tack??? When I retired from the police force I got a retirement badge, a nice plaque with a photo of my detective squad and best of all a nice clock signed by my squad that I really cherish. Those men and women put their lives on the line to protect me for a long time!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I got a guilt trip


----------

